# XP Home Edition and Dual-core?



## gadje (Dec 29, 2005)

Any benefits? will that OS even know there are is a dual-core? or am I just better off buying a prescott P4 until I have enough cash to spit on Vista and a dual-core chip?:4-dontkno


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You're better off with the dual core. And yes, windows xp is compatible with dual core.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

As long as it is sp2


----------

